# Install of iGaging DRO for 20" Grizzly planer



## WoodNSawdust

Nice mounting technique. I will favorite it for ideas when I upgrade my planer.

How do you like your 20" Grizzly? I am thinking of buying the 15" spiral Grizzly. I wish I could afford the price and space for a 20".


----------



## zatoechi

I like my grizzly. It is a spiral and leaves a nice finish. I was able to pick this up at their yearly scatch and dent sale at a large (~35- 40%) discount because it had significant but repairable damage. That is how I was able to afford it (and get my wife to go along with it ;-)


----------



## ssnvet

I have iGaging DROs on my Grizzly benchtop metal working lathe and think they work great.

Your mount looks solid and well thought out.


----------

